# a good battery for brute 750?



## lilbigtonka

i would like to get a new battery for the brute but is there a aftermarket one that fits in the try easily and still able to run say a stereo off it while the bike is shut down


----------



## byrd

hey liltonka in on of the audio tube threads we have i read someone on here had a batt from oriellys (spelling) and ran their stereo for like 6hrs with atv off


----------



## lilbigtonka

could you find me the thread on it please i tried searching and cant seen to find it....


----------



## byrd

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11325&highlight=audio
here is the thread 

and here is the post
I just got a new AGM battery from orieleys and it is the shiz. I ran mine for six hours one day working on my bike, and it crunk right up with no trouble. 79.99 PN# ETX-16


----------



## brute for mud

i had good luck with yuasa batterys my self


----------



## lilbigtonka

i am running a yuasa now came from the factory that way as it is a decent battery but has lost a cell, so now im gonna try a different one and im not big on the stinger and kinetiks and stuff cuz i once got a optima battery for my truck and thought wow i will be good and come to find out after i went through literally 4 of them in a year and heard other people horror stories with the big brand type battery i said never again...even though the atv batteries are prolly awesome i gut feeling tells me different so im leaning towards this one plus it is close by so no shipping back and it has it instock right now....

http://www.batteriesplus.com/produc...Kawasaki/750-Brute-Force-4X4i/750CC-2005.aspx


----------



## HighHP_Brute

I stick with the yuasa battery on the brute. They seem to last longer than the ones from the auto parts stores and walmart.


----------



## lilbigtonka

i just put mine on a different charger and it is saying it is 100 percent charged so i dont know i will work on it tomm and see


----------



## deadman inc

Hey guys im curious. I was thinking of relocating a second battery on my bike but havent found a good spot to put one. Well atleast not some where i would have to build a bracket. I was wanting to run my radio off it. I have seen some buddys of mine do it but they have sportsmans and grizzlys. Thanks


----------



## B&C Racing

I looked at the ETX-16 at advanced the other day and it looked good but i have been looking for a better price to get them from. Ill let you know if I find a better price


----------



## primetime1267

Optima batteries are JUNK anyhow Brandon..


----------



## lilbigtonka

You ain't telling me nothing I don't know dion lol but you would think It was the best thing next to ultras now wouldn't ya lol with their price tags


----------



## KMKjr

Absorbed Glass Mat (AGM) batteries 

With absorbed glass mat batteries, the battery acid is "absorbed" into fibreglass separators (a sponge-like mat of fine glass fibres) so that the battery has no free-flowing electrolyte. Therefore an AGM battery can be operated in virtually any position. (However, upside down installation is not recommended. 

Some AGM batteries are considered “non-spillable” and are therefore exempt from certain air, land and sea hazardous materials shipping regulations when properly labeled and packaged. This requires that the manufacturer certify that the battery meets the requirements of the exemption. 

Completely maintenance-free, this type of battery is sealed under special pressure valves and should never be opened. It uses a “recombination” reaction to prevent the escape of hydrogen and oxygen gases normally lost in a flooded lead-acid battery (particularly in deep cycle applications). 

In "recombination" technology the oxygen normally produced on the positive plates of all lead-acid batteries is absorbed by the negative plate. This suppresses the production of hydrogen at the negative plate and water is produced instead, retaining the moisture within the battery. Thus it never needs watering and should never be opened, since additional oxygen from the air would “poison” the battery. In fact, opening an AGM battery will void its warranty. 

The spillproof and leakproof design provides added protection against expensive vehicle and equipment damage, as well as greater rider and environmental safety. The tight pack construction provides greater resistance to shock and vibration, making this type of battery excellent for off-road applications. East Penn offers a premium power sports battery in AGM format for motorcycle, ATV, snowmobile and water sport applications, all of which are subject to severe shock and vibration, as well as rider and environmental safety hazards. 

While most automotive batteries are conventional flooded, there are a few vehicles (i.e. Mazda Miata) where the original equipment battery installed by the manufacturer is AGM format. East Penn also offers an AGM replacement battery (Intimidator brand) as a higher end battery for heavy accessory vehicles and/or vehicles where batteries are located outside the engine compartment (i.e. underneath seats and inside trunks) or close to sensitive electronic equipment. 

AGM batteries have lower internal resistance than similar flooded batteries, which means they will provide both faster high performance starts and faster recharge times. 

The “acid-starved” condition of AGM batteries protects the plates during deep discharges. AGM batteries typically last significantly longer than flooded starting batteries and excel for high current, high power applications and in extremely cold environments. They self-discharge at a lower rate than conventional batteries, making them ideal for seasonal applications where the battery is stored for part of the year.


----------



## KidRock

I had a battery in a box behind my taillight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

Old post, but good info KMK. - AGM batts are the only way to go, I like braille & xs power.


----------



## JLOWERY

I put an interstate on mine and got pretty good service out of it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dman66

Awesome !!! Deka batteries plant is like 15 minutes from me. I'll check out what they got when I take in my used batteries for credit from them.Deka is one of the largest employers in my area.


----------



## BruteForce407

I ran a Deka in a motorcycle for a couple of years and had no problems. The only problem I've had with batteries is BikeMaster batteries. I bought one from the dealer because of the warranty and I needed it. Two batteries in less then year. I finally gave up and bought another brand from Batteries Plus; it has held up fine since then.


----------

